# The Awesomely Bad movie thread



## noodles (Jun 13, 2008)

Since Vince's thread prompted some of us talking about these kind of movies, here is the thread for horrible movies that you love watching. I'll start with the most obvious choice:







This is the home of such classic lines as, "Lyle, your mother ate my dog!" and "I kick ass for the lord!"


----------



## Drew (Jun 13, 2008)

noodles said:


> Since Vince's thread prompted some of us talking about these kind of movies, here is the thread for horrible movies that you love watching. I'll start with the most obvious choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

That's like the greatest shitty horror movie ever. 50 million points your way for having even heard of it, much less appreciating it. 

I couldn't eat pudding for about a month after I saw that.  

And I thought it was, "Mum! You ate the dog!"  

It's in NO way comparable, but I'll make another nod to Clib Dread here.


----------



## noodles (Jun 13, 2008)

Drew said:


> And I thought it was, "Mum! You ate the dog!"



Nope. 

Paquita Maria Sanchez: "Lyle, your mother ate my dog!"
Lionel Cosgrove: "Not all of it..."



> It's in NO way comparable, but I'll make another nod to Club Dread here.



Is that the Broken Lizard movie? If so, then I HAVE to watch it.


----------



## Drew (Jun 13, 2008)

See where it says "Broken Lizard" in the corner?  

It's not as good as Super Troopers, but if you come in with the right mindset it kicks ass - the Coconut Pete material rules.  "Well, there's a little place where the sun comes late, and pours itself a shot of tequila..."


----------



## Thomas (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 13, 2008)

Epic


----------



## Moro (Jun 13, 2008)

Eric's post reminded me of this:






Worst movie ever. Hilarious, too. I've got this baby on dvd. Yeah.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 13, 2008)

Best worst movie. I've seen it 9 times in the past 6 months and it gets better every time.

To give you idea of what this movie is like: It is not a sequel to anything. It has goblins, not trolls, "troll" isn't used once in the movie. It takes place in Nilbog...that's GOBLIN SPELLED BACKWARDS (that revelation can be considered a climax of the film).








Recently bought this and uh this movie delivers, that's really all I can say.






Wow, just fucking hilarious. There were no mics to record the actors, so all the voices in the movie are dubs! Also, it was filmed at a renaissance festival.


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 13, 2008)

Beast in Heat





Pink Flamingos





Bad Taste, which is as far as I know Peter Jackson's first full-length film.

all of these are suitably terrible


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 14, 2008)

My favorite movie of all time... little known fact, the star Fellisa Rose is married to Deron Miller of CKY and World Under Blood (check out WUB if you haven't...awesome awesome death metal)


----------



## TimSE (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## kung_fu (Jun 15, 2008)

+1 for Kung Pow


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 15, 2008)

Noodles said:


> Posting of *Dead Alive*



FYI, a little nugget of useless information: Peter Jackon according to an interview in his Authorised Biography was completely unaware of the title change of *Brain Dead* (Dead Alive's title pretty much everywhere else in the world) in the US and wasn't consulted on it 

I love it, and Bad Taste 






Remember the time when the whole of New York spoke fluent German? Well, this film is documentation of that time.

Also, the only words not in German are "Fist Fucking" which I found hilarious the first time I watched it   :bbq:


----------



## noodles (Jun 16, 2008)

Killer Condom?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 16, 2008)

A Killer Condom plot synopsis from wikipedia. 

Killer Condom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> et in the seedy parts of New York City, Killer Condom follows gay detective Luigi Mackeroni (Samel), who has been hired to investigate a series of bizarre attacks at the Hotel Quickie in which their male guests have all had their penises mysteriously bitten off. While at the crime scene, he enlists the services of a beautiful young gigolo named Bill and invites him up to the crime room. Before the two men engage in intercourse, a carnivorous, living condom interrupts them and bites Mackeroni's testicle off.
> 
> Now on a personal vendetta, Mackeroni begins his lone quests to not only bring a stop to the rash of condom attacks, but also face his true feelings towards Bill the gigolo. Soon, the detective learns that the pernicious prophylactics are actually genetically-engineered creatures, part of a vast conspiracy of conservatives bent on ridding the world of sexual deviants.



I must watch this.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 16, 2008)

kung_fu said:


>



I watched that the other day and was about to post it! Great movie, lol.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## noodles (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 16, 2008)

7StringofAblicK said:


>



One of my favorite movies.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 16, 2008)

Bruce Campbell is supreme.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 16, 2008)

Shop smart. Shop S-Mart.


----------



## Concerto412 (Jun 16, 2008)

lol, in any bad movie discussion, its just a matter of time before bruce gets his dues. 

-among the wost...
http://image.hotdog.hu/_data/member...ble_culture/Issue_7/Jauregui/jaureguifig2.gif
*Edited to incorporate more disgusting English cover*
-among the best...
http://www.geocities.com/fidelio1st/film/cannibal.jpg

*MOD EDIT: DON'T DIRECT LINK NWS PICS*

and i dont believe it was ever intended as horror, but it scares the shit out of me, its that damn rabbit...
Lou Bunin's take on the Alice tale, combining live action with stop motion animation.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 17, 2008)

This one always sticks out in my mind as one that sucked majorly:







Absolutely awful film!


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Michael (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jun 17, 2008)

> and i dont believe it was ever intended as horror, but it scares the shit out of me, its that damn rabbit...
> Lou Bunin's take on the Alice tale, combining live action with stop motion animation.



Have you seen Jan Svankmajer's "Alice"? That really is creepy. It also is an interpretation of Alice in Wonderland, featuring excellent stop-motion work.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jun 18, 2008)

Randy said:


>



+1 that was possibly the worst movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Zardoz
Death Race 2000


----------



## Concerto412 (Jun 18, 2008)

"sluts & bolts" 
that's just good wordplay.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jun 18, 2008)

So I watched this movie called "redline" last night. It was a cheap (and I mean cheap) rip off of fast and the furious. The acting is bad, it's corny. don't watch it guys.


----------



## darren (Jun 18, 2008)

No discussion about Awesomely Bad Movies is complete without mentioning...






[/thread]


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 20, 2008)

How has this not been mentioned?


----------



## noodles (Jun 23, 2008)

darren said:


> No discussion about Awesomely Bad Movies is complete without mentioning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said _awesomely bad_. That is just plain bad.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jun 23, 2008)

Death Race 2000


----------



## noodles (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## SlowShred (Jun 24, 2008)

No crappy movie thread can be complete w/o Battlefield Earth. OMFG, that is honestly the worst trainwreck I've ever seen caught on film. Not only does it have scientology (retarded) themes, it's TERRIBLE!!! If it was at all possible to sue for time, I'd have sued the makers of that monstrosity a looooooong time ago.

Honorable mentions go to anything by shamalamamadingdong (besides 6th sense), fast and furious (all of em), anything with Jlo, & the saw series,


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 24, 2008)

Here are some of the hilariously bad movies I've ever seen...






Korean propaganda film.






Honestly, look at the cover.






Christian Slater has some cool movies, but this is not one of them. Absolute worst acting of all-time.






The most boring movie I've ever seen. My friends and I walked out in protest.






Killer rabbits. Awesome.






See: Shark Attack 3

Honorable mentions: Anything with Sarah Jessica Parker, or anything NOT with Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 24, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Honestly, look at the cover.



My mate bought me the Shark Attack Trilogy boxset...one of them (possibly 3) has the hilariously bad chat-up line of:

"So, what's say we go back to my place and I eat your pussy..."

It then cuts to a tacky softcore porn scene of the two in a shower


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 24, 2008)

I love this film to death, but seriously...the volleyball scene has no point. It doesn't forward the storyline in any way. If Maverick was to turn up at Kelly McGillis house without the audience seeing the volleyball scene THEY WOULD STILL GET IT!!!

File this one under "Pointless Homo-erotica"


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 24, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


>



OMG I can't believe someone else has seen or heard of this. I just watched this a few weeks ago.


----------



## noodles (Jun 24, 2008)

SlowShred said:


> No crappy movie thread can be complete w/o Battlefield Earth. OMFG, that is honestly the worst trainwreck I've ever seen caught on film. Not only does it have scientology (retarded) themes, it's TERRIBLE!!! If it was at all possible to sue for time, I'd have sued the makers of that monstrosity a looooooong time ago.
> 
> Honorable mentions go to anything by shamalamamadingdong (besides 6th sense), fast and furious (all of em), anything with Jlo, & the saw series,



Sigh...

Awesomely Bad Movies. Not Bad Movies, but Awesomely Bad Movies. This is for movies that you KNOW are bad, but in all the right ways. Battlefield Earth is just plain bad.


----------



## bobbyretelle (Jun 24, 2008)

Pinata: Survival Island

a weekend to dismember 



i own it on dvd


----------



## Concerto412 (Jun 24, 2008)

noodles said:


>



aw, dude! Halicki's version owns the glamorized Bruckheimer abortion! knowing Nick Cage was actually driving in a couple of those chase scenes was pretty cool, but Halicki drove the entire 40 minute chase in the original. There are so many amazing moments in that film, and the backstory is just great. Things like filming scenes of the chase late Sundays, when the traffic cops weren't out in force; or Eleanor's sidelong crash into a lightpost along the freeway. the crash wasnt staged, it was just that - a crash. 
The big kicker for me is the jump. The hugely overdone, impossible CGI jump that nick cage "barely makes" is laughable. Halicki, true to form, plowed a 73 mach 1 over a disguised ramp and walked away with a few compressed vertebrae (Ive heard 3, Ive hear 10. who knows?) and balls to spare. I would love to have been an extra, or gopher on that film crew!

come to think of it, best bad car movie?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 24, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> See: Shark Attack 3



Lol, that was an awesome (in a bad way) movie!



Best scene ever

Silent Night Deadly Night 2:


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 24, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Best scene ever


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 24, 2008)

"Where's me gold?!"


----------



## Carrion (Jun 24, 2008)

"You are a disease, and I am the cure"


----------



## noodles (Jun 26, 2008)

Concerto412 said:


> aw, dude! Halicki's version owns the glamorized Bruckheimer abortion! knowing Nick Cage was actually driving in a couple of those chase scenes was pretty cool, but Halicki drove the entire 40 minute chase in the original. There are so many amazing moments in that film, and the backstory is just great. Things like filming scenes of the chase late Sundays, when the traffic cops weren't out in force; or Eleanor's sidelong crash into a lightpost along the freeway. the crash wasnt staged, it was just that - a crash.
> The big kicker for me is the jump. The hugely overdone, impossible CGI jump that nick cage "barely makes" is laughable. Halicki, true to form, plowed a 73 mach 1 over a disguised ramp and walked away with a few compressed vertebrae (Ive heard 3, Ive hear 10. who knows?) and balls to spare. I would love to have been an extra, or gopher on that film crew!



That is exactly why I posted it! The original pisses all over the remake, and has my favorite car chase scene of all time. The run through the dealership? Leading forty cops over the side of hill to a monster pileup? The way he said, "Well, here we go..." as the first cops spotted him, and he sideswiped him on the way out? The classic switch ending? A GREAT film with next to no plot to speak of. I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Abhorred (Jun 26, 2008)

On DVD?

The master does not approve of such... _devices_.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 26, 2008)

Carrion said:


> "You are a disease, and I am the cure"





But I thought he IS the law?


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 26, 2008)

noodles said:


> Since Vince's thread prompted some of us talking about these kind of movies, here is the thread for horrible movies that you love watching. I'll start with the most obvious choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha i fuckin live for this film. Zombie baby FTW! Over here, and in its native New Zealand it's called Braindead. I can't believe Peter Jackson went from this to the Lord of the Rings trilogy, i mean, can you imagine him going to the CEOs with his portfolio? "So... you wanna make a multi-million dollar film, the biggest fantasy ever made, based on J R R Tolkiens novels, and your previous work consists of what exactly?"


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 26, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> On DVD?
> 
> The master does not approve of such... _devices_.



I've seen that. Awesome piece of shit!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 27, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> I've seen that: Piece of shit!



Fixed.

If I wanted to watch 20 minutes of scenery filmed from the inside of a moving car then this would be the first film I'd come to. 

However, I have to admit Torgo or whatever his name is, has quite a cool theme tune whenever he's around


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 27, 2008)

Manos hand of fate is just funny, very bad editing but compared to movies like 'bring it on' it's epic win.


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Nick (Jun 27, 2008)

batman aint a bad film?


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2008)

KillForGod said:


>





Nick said:


> batman aint a bad film?





I thought it was a great movie...?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 27, 2008)

yea dumbass, the original batman ruled


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep. First Batman was a great movie. In no way "bad."


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 28, 2008)

it is bad ass.
after watching it again recently, michael keaton's acting is..lets just say sub-par compared to nicholson.

imo of course.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## El Caco (Jun 28, 2008)




----------

